# Wild Swarm Season? What month in Texas?



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

I catch swarms in April and May in NE Texas.


----------



## gaspony (Mar 2, 2015)

I've caught 8 swarms so far. 7 in April. 1 in May. 




CedarKid494 said:


> I was wondering if there is a "Swarm Month" or a time when they show up more often then usual? Obviously they're not common in the winter, but is it just all spring long or only when there is a flow?


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

I've caught four swarms within the last four weeks, I didn't have my traps out before then,.


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

I had 2 calls for swarms in one day last Sunday. And missed several calls while I at work last week. One huge swarm and 2 small ones. I was not planning on all the swarms and raised 7 queens for splits and then had 2 cut-outs and the 3 swarms. Now I am scrambling for equipment.:scratch:


----------

